# HTC diet?



## babyhulk (Dec 9, 2010)

Anybody ever been on this? The calorie intake is rediculous if you ask me, but I want to hear experiences if any from someone that has done this. Embryo hormone?


----------



## White (Dec 9, 2010)

I assume you mean HCG and not the mobile phone company?


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 9, 2010)

Is The HCG Diet For Weight Loss a Scam? Heres an article from this board on it.


----------



## babyhulk (Dec 9, 2010)

White said:


> I assume you mean HCG and not the mobile phone company?


 

Absolutely. My bad.


----------



## Built (Dec 9, 2010)

Closed.


----------

